# Would you read a book about aliens?



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

If so, what kind of book? 

My personal opinion is that books with aliens feel contrived or gimmicked. 

Are alien invasions interesting to read about? Do you suspend your belief or do you like it to feel realistic?


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Possibly. It's certainly not an original subject, but really, what is? A lot of it depends on the other aspects of the plot and the quality of the writing. In addition to that, before I would even consider starting to read any book, it has to have a good cover and a good synopsis.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

What kind of aliens? Do you mean Europeans moving in and taking over America, or aliens from other planets?  

As far as alien invasion stories, no, I don't particularly find them interesting as a rule, but there are exceptions.

How many books have you read about aliens? The ones I've read have invariably been orders of magnitude better than anything on TV or in the movies.

As far as realism, I find it over-rated for fictional works. If it's interesting, I'm not conscious of either suspending disbelief or its realism. I just enjoy the read.

Mike


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't mind them... if they are written by someone who has a reasonable scientific grasp of what is involved with interstellar travel and a good grasp of human psychology. I quite like the 'out there' and 'what if' notions that play with the origins of human intelligence, the possibility of alien visitations in the past and that sort of thing, but Star Trek type drama is definitely better as a tv series and movie than as a book. Even the 'they live amongst us' books can be interesting - just another twist on 'stranger rides into town'.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

I read more books featuring aliens years ago than I do now. I don't dislike them now, I just happen to read other things; but what I do remember is, different anatomies, coloured / textured skin etc, didn't actually change the inner essence, emotions. Even if the alien was 'cold' it only meant he was cold, unfeeling in the way some unfortunates of our own race are cold and unfeeling. So of the ones I read then, it was just like Eastenders moved to Mars. Odd though, the most well known comedy about aliens, I didn't actually take to, I did read them all to give them a chance, but I found huge amounts of Hitchhiker's just boring and unfunny.


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

I always thought alien invasions were one of the more interesting disaster novel ideas because there's just so much you can do with them. The possibilities of how the aliens invade, the scale of the story, the technology involved, the motivations and psychology of the aliens, all seem endless.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a reminder that we're in the Book Corner . . .  so please answer from the point of view of a reader.  If you write alien stories, that's nice, but please don't mention it specifically.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

tamaraheiner said:


> If so, what kind of book?
> 
> My personal opinion is that books with aliens feel contrived or gimmicked.
> 
> Are alien invasions interesting to read about? Do you suspend your belief or do you like it to feel realistic?


Why are you asking? If I like alien invasion stories, I already feel like you've judged my reading choice so why should I share? Perhaps if I had a better idea of why you're asking...


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of the alien invasion books, but I recently read Scott Nicholson's, _The Harvest_ and it was awesome. definitely not your typical alien invasion story.


----------



## corpsjustice (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan either of the apocalypse-type alien story. I loved the books by John Christopher with The Tripods series. Similar to the new Hunger Games novels where the story is set in the future and aliens already control the earth.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you'd like to read a novel involving aliens that are original (not little green or tall gray men), that are not trying to invade Earth (for some contrived reason so that you can have an alien invasion plot), and that is scientifically well-founded (you don't have to do a lot of willing suspension of disbelief); then I would strongly recommend Robert L Forward's _Dragon's Egg_, even though it's a bit pricey for a book that's been out in paperback for quite a few years now.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

I would read anything that anyone put in my hands. I don't read a lot of science fiction, but I think as long as the story doesn't seem too cliched or unrealistic, I'd enjoy it. I didn't think I'd enjoy the movie, District 9, because I was told it was an alien movie, but I fell in love with it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Many a literary (and movie screen writers and producers) career has been built and supported by aliens. IMO, I hold 'aliens' in a much higher light than zombies, monsters, or vampires....well-thought out aliens show the many facets of life, biology, cultures, & philosophies "possible" in the universe and are often used as foils to display human foibles and assets.

In many regards, 'aliens' are only 2 steps removed from each person's own culture. If you look at the range of lifestyles, cultures, and mores around the world, the diversity is deep and fascinating. "Aliens" from "outerspace" only extend this diversity.


Edit: had to change step #.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

With respect to alien 'invasions,' that is only one way that Earth may interact with aliens. I've read many good 'invasion' stories...I'm reading Footfall right now.

But there are many other types of stories where Earth/aliens discover each other. I highly recommend Calculating God by Robert J. Sawyer for an intelligent, different sort of alien 'contact' story.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

This is all very good to know. I myself think alien stories are unique and interesting, but my husband laughed at me when I said that. It made me wonder what the "public" opinion is of alien stories. It seems like there is quite an audience for them. Like someone else said, I'll read any genre put in my hand. I think I'll read some of the suggestions here. 

Are alien books, then, sci-fi? I've always enjoyed science fiction. Maybe I have lingering trauma from high school when it was not cool to like sci-fi...

Thanks so much for responding!


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

Sure, I'd read a good book about aliens. But what makes it "good" depends on the execution, and not so much in concept (it's great to execute a story with a terrific concept but a lot of writers falter in the execution).


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

An alien invasions of Earth plot can often be gimmicky and contrived à la Hollywood. H.G. Wells did a pretty good job back in his time with _War of the World_. (Modern readers need to give it a little leeway.)

_The Body Snatchers_ by Jack Finney does an excellent picture of 50s paranoia with aliens standing in for Communists.

While not exactly an alien invasion, the novella "Who Goes There?" by John W. Campbell is also well done.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not really crazy about sci-fi, but I used to read the Star Wars books when I was a teen. Can those count as alien books?   These days I'm more of a fantasy fan.


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

I say probably not, but then again I didn't think I would read books like the Hunger Games and once my husband suggested them to me I couldn't put them down.  I guess it really comes down to whether or not you have relatable characters and a compelling story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Any theme can work given the right author and the right new angle. Look at Stephen King's short story _Trucks_. All the cars in the world come alive and start attacking people and taking over ... just about the dumbest story idea anyone has ever heard of. But he made it work beautifully.

And then -- guess what? -- they went and made it into a terrible movie.


----------



## HomerinNC (Sep 14, 2011)

I love reading books about UFO/aliens. First contact with an alien race are among my favorites. Other subjects in the alien genre I like are stuff about ancient astronauts, ala Chariots of the Gods type stuff. I do enjoy military sci fi, such as alien invasions, BUT ONLY if its well written, I'm a veteran and alot of the books have read leave alot to be desired on how the military actually works. If the author has a good grasp on military structure and hardware, I'm hooked. One of my favorite books on the subject is Contact by Carl Sagan. He approached the whole first contact thing from a scientific POV, and did a damn good job. It is the one of the few books I actually enjoyed seeing turned into a movie.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Some terrific fiction has come from that premise. Why not?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm unlikely to read anything about aliens. I just don't find it interesting or appealing.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I've read sci fi since I was a kid, and I love aliens, so yes I'd happily read the book. My only real issue with the whole thing is that I don't think there have many convincing portrayals of aliens in writing. Mostly it seems to me, they're just funny looking people, possibly with a tentacle or two. What I'd really like to read would be a book that actually delved into the entire alien mindset.

Cheers Greg.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've read sci fi since I was a kid, and I love aliens, so yes I'd happily read the book. My only real issue with the whole thing is that I don't think there have many convincing portrayals of aliens in writing. Mostly it seems to me, they're just funny looking people, possibly with a tentacle or two. What I'd really like to read would be a book that actually delved into the entire alien mindset.
> 
> Cheers Greg.


Now that would definitely be interesting.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've read sci fi since I was a kid, and I love aliens, so yes I'd happily read the book. My only real issue with the whole thing is that I don't think there have many convincing portrayals of aliens in writing. Mostly it seems to me, they're just funny looking people, possibly with a tentacle or two. What I'd really like to read would be a book that actually delved into the entire alien mindset.
> 
> Cheers Greg.


okay, this might be deleted later, but if you want to read alien mindset, read our own Mike Hicks In Her Name series.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

tamaraheiner said:


> Now that would definitely be interesting.


Footfall, that I'm reading now, delves quite deeply into their culture and mindset.

And I've read loads of SF books where the aliens were very well described, and their cultures/homeworlds too. They were a far cry from the BEMs (BUg Eyed Monsters) that were popular in Lost in Space and B movies.

Heck, Klingons & Vulcans have been very well described and have art, histories and dictionaries for their languages. Who do you think "Lursa" is? She and her entire familial line have a long Klingon history. (Not such a great end tho....  )


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Lursa,

I'm a trekkie myself and proud of it. But if the shows had one weakness it was that their aliens, klingons and vulcans included, are all humans with a few twists. I think from memory the klingon culture was based loosely on the ancient Mongols with a nod to cold war Russia. Vulcans are essentially elves with science instead of magic, and a dream of logic. Ferengi, I think it was even mentioned in DS9, are laissez faire capitalists of the pre united states America, and so on.

True alien is something more and different.

Footfall, now yes they were an interesting alien race. Not only physically different, but their attitudes were quite strange, and all based on a herd mentality. That was an excellent read.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

psychotick said:


> Hi Lursa,
> 
> I'm a trekkie myself and proud of it. But if the shows had one weakness it was that their aliens, klingons and vulcans included, are all humans with a few twists. I think from memory the klingon culture was based loosely on the ancient Mongols with a nod to cold war Russia. Vulcans are essentially elves with science instead of magic, and a dream of logic. Ferengi, I think it was even mentioned in DS9, are laissez faire capitalists of the pre united states America, and so on.
> 
> ...


I can agree with that somewhat, since the TV audience...for the series to survive and in the interests of conveying details (only so much was possible)...was pretty mainstream. There had to be some common elements for the mainstream audience to relate to. Especially since they were allies (esp. once the Federation made peace with the Klingons!)

I disagree about the Ferengi tho...just because we have a more muted 'parallel' here doesnt mean that such a commerce-focused civilization couldnt exist and expand on the vision. Our capitalism may have been the initial idea, but not necessarily unique to Earth and I think they ran with it well. I think the Ferengi were excellent aliens.

I know almost nothing about elves so I cant comment on their characteristics that except that pointed ears do not _only _an elf make. lol


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

tamaraheiner said:


> If so, what kind of book?
> 
> My personal opinion is that books with aliens feel contrived or gimmicked.
> 
> Are alien invasions interesting to read about? Do you suspend your belief or do you like it to feel realistic?


Stanislaw Lem often wrote about the probable impossibility of communication between mankind and aliens. His Masters Voice and Solaris offer a science based interpretation without the anthropomorphic silliness and the convenient notion that technological/evolutionary development are at about an even level between mankind and aliens.

Of course without the afore mentioned gimmicks alien invasions would be very one sided.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

psychotick said:


> _Footfall_, now yes they were an interesting alien race. Not only physically different, but their attitudes were quite strange, and all based on a herd mentality. That was an excellent read.


Larry Niven wrote that, and I'd say he's mastered the art of inventing non-human psychology for his extraterrestrials. Check out his _Ringworld_ series for more of the same -- the puppeteers are descended from herbivores and the kzinti are descended from carnivores... and they both think differently than we omnivorous humans.

For an extremely realistic, modern-day, highly technical novel of alien contact, look up the all-but-forgotten _Contact_, by Carl Sagan.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Steverino said:


> Larry Niven wrote that, and I'd say he's mastered the art of inventing non-human psychology for his extraterrestrials. Check out his _Ringworld_ series for more of the same -- the puppeteers are descended from herbivores and the kzinti are descended from carnivores... and they both think differently than we omnivorous humans.
> 
> For an extremely realistic, modern-day, highly technical novel of alien contact, look up the all-but-forgotten _Contact_, by Carl Sagan.


Even in Footfall tho, he's describing aliens (& humans) in human terms: herds, prey, carnivores, surrender, etc. But it's still really well done and easy to believe that such societies could develop elsewhere.

And yes, Contact is very good too.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I tend to divide alien novels into three categories: alien masters, alien peers and alien's ruled.  In the first category aliens have concured the human race in some manner (I am reading one of these now called the course of Empire, where the Jao have conquered earth twenty years ago), alien peers (this is the most common category where humans and aliens interact as peers sometimes on the same team, the most famous in this category is the Star Trek series) and the third category (alien's ruled) are instances where humans have created an galatic empire and have conquered some alien peoples (I believe that David Weber has some of these tales in his March Upcountry books).  I typically like to read the second category although sometimes I read the first category.

The printed book that I am working on now called Planet Hate in the Deathlands series belongs to the first category where it postulates that the gods of the ancient human civilizations were actually alien overlords who create an Armageddon in order to reassert their control over the earth.


----------



## haltenny (Jan 25, 2012)

Star Trek did have some very alien creatures, just not as main characters. (Like the Horta, The Companion and Tribbles!)  Personally, I am more drawn to human like aliens. One particular book I read a long time ago, (from the sci-fi book club) had aliens saving humans on earth after it had experienced some end of life event. I apologize, I can't remember the details, author or title. But the deal was in order to save humans, they genetically altered them with the alien genes, so humans as we know them basically became extinct. It was a good read but sad for humans and I felt a disconnect from that.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

One problem with alien invasions is that almost everything the aliens could want on Earth is available from uninhabited planets and asteroids, and they wouldn't have to bring it out of a gravity well. If they wanted to build vacation homes and resorts, however, I can see that. In that case they wouldn't kill all humans, they would need maids and other staff.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Having lived through an alien invasion--beings from California--I would not want to read about another one. It's too terrible to consider. Creatures from Berkley or Los Angeles. Aaargh!


----------

